
Ask HN: How do non-experts run technical companies (Carnegie, Musk, Jobs)? - newyearnewyou
What do these leaders do that cannot be done better by someone else?
======
cvaidya1986
Inspiring the team, maniacal Determination, Resourcefulness, fast rate of
learning ( beginners mind ), making the tough decisions fast, seeing the big
picture, intuition on seeing the next big thing ( move to where the puck is
going to be ) and articulating that vision clearly , incredibly focused
execution and most importantly thinking from first principles and keeping
their assumptions informed by the ever changing reality and doing a complete
180 at the drop of a hat if the situation merits it.

